# Kollar/Pedders Suspension hookup



## cmack111 (Feb 25, 2011)

I plan on buying stuff from both of these places and I was wondering if anyone has a hookup at either of these places that can help me out on the pricing. 

It's worth a sot to ask.


----------



## dms (Jun 27, 2005)

for Pedders, contactg Rob at [email protected]. He is a great and knowledgeablde guy

Rob's knowledge and abilities on the GTO is significant. I would put him in the top 5 most knowledgable GTO suspension guys in the USA.

mike
dms


----------



## bvqsmgto (Jul 15, 2011)

Andy Kollar handles Lovells suspension parts if that's what you're looking for:

Kollar Racing Products Home Page

If you're trying to get some kind of discount, good luck, I'd like one, too!


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

One of the big questions with Pedders is how long will it take to be delivered. Rob will give you an honest answer.


----------



## noel the legend (Sep 27, 2007)

I ordered my Pedders Street 2 Package on December 14th. I still don't have all of it. I was told I have another week or two to wait. From what I've read, it's a top notch product, yet a month and a half is veeeeeeery long. 

I'd suggest that Pedders doesn't charge you for the package until they ship the entire thing. Won't happen, though.


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

There is no excuse for it to take that long. Basically this says to me that they did not have everything in stock. I do know they say upfront that some pieces may not be available which if you had a new gen Camaro or mustang would not be a problem. They seem to not stock complete kits for the GTO anymore. I do not understand this considering the huge facility they moved into within the last 2 years. If you can get the parts you are missing from other dealers, you might to consider a partial refund from Pedders.


----------



## noel the legend (Sep 27, 2007)

Sorry, kind of late on the reply, but (@SANDU002) I did get the rest of the Street 2. It arrived Feb 1st. So it was a month and a half. It was about what I was told to expect, but the time feels longer when your excited.

Everything is at the shop now. I'm really hoping to be driving it tomorrow to work.


----------



## noel the legend (Sep 27, 2007)

@ cmack111 - make sure you plan on instal costing $1,000+ unless you do it yourself or know someone.

I don't have tools/the space to do mine, but wish I did. I know little about suspension stuff, but if you can afford the down time, what better way to learn! I want a real driveway!!!


----------

